# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  вирус чернобыль

## qantrom

Хотелось бы побольше узнать о вирусе и о методах борьбы с ним.
также , было бы интересно узнать про спецпроги для онаружения и уничтожения "чернобыля"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Casper

Детектится Чернобыль практически любым антивирусом. Имеет огромное количество различных модификаций... 
Если Вы желаете найти более исчерпывающую инфу, то поищите на viruslist.ru вирус под именем Win95.CIH, в новостях там же просмотрите - много интересного написано!  :Wink:

----------


## Casper

Забыл добавить - оригинал был дееспособным только на Windows 9x. На более современых ОС не работал! ;D

----------


## kps

Инфа есть тут:
http://www.viruslist.com/ru/viruses/...?virusid=19775
http://www.drweb.ru/vir/cih.shtml

----------


## pig

Имеются клоны. Самый известный - Magistr. Размножается на платформах NT, но стирает BIOS только на 9x/ME. Впрочем, лиха беда начало - исходник доступен, когда-нибудь напишут троян с драйвером.

----------


## qantrom

да нетак всё просто, модификации "чернобыля" живут и неплохо распространяються. Был случай с каспером, он не увидел вирус, ну а послетствия сами понимаете плачевные.
потому я спрашиваю про прогу которая ищет именно "чернобыль" в её любой модификации.

----------


## kps

> потому я спрашиваю про прогу которая ищет именно "чернобыль" в её любой модификации.


Вот тут можно такую утилиту скачать http://www.pspl.com/download/cleancih.htm

----------


## qantrom

спасибо, я именно это и имел ввиду
если кто найдёт ещё, буду очень признателен.

----------


## SALAGA

kps незнаешь где можно достать вирус чирнобль

----------


## ZDM

> kps незнаешь где можно достать вирус чирнобль


 Предположительно - в Чернобыле  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Вот там его точно нет. Там вообще ни одного компьютера нет.

----------


## ZDM

> Там вообще ни одного компьютера нет.


 Неправда  :Smiley:  На самое Чернобыльской АЭС стоят компьютеры, и сервера там есть  :Smiley:

----------


## SALAGA

> Вот там его точно нет. Там вообще ни одного компьютера нет.


не мне срочно нужен этот вирус :385:  :385:

----------


## SALAGA

ну помагите найти вирус чирнобль

----------


## anton_dr

> 


вот это самое с вами может случиться, за подкидывание таких дел на чужие компьютеры.

А по делу - www.yandex.ru, www.google.ru

----------


## pig

На старых пиратских сидюках может быть. Конец 97 - начало 98 года. Оказалось, что он очень широко на болванках разгулялся.

----------


## Alexey P.

Угу, попадался диск с чихом, было.

----------

